# New curtains



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am redoing a room in my basement and I made new curtains for it tonight.
It's a recessed window, so kinda hard to get good pics. I am happy with how they turned out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice curtains. That would be difficult to fit just right. You did a good job.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, lots of measuring took place. LOL


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Isn't it nice when a challenging project turns out right? They look very nice.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, it is Thanks!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Love that fabric. Great job!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice -- love that fabric.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I got the fabric at JoAnns.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

